# Scatha and Fram



## Dain (Feb 24, 2010)

I have recently become extremely interested in the story of Scatha and Fram and, as is my want, I was in the process of devising a poem on the subject but I'm somewhat hampered by a lack of information about either character and their story. I dont know if Tolkien ever explained that much about them but I would be greatful for any information anyone has on either. I do hav preconseptions about what Scatha looked like but other than that I have no real thoughts on the matter at the current time. So if anyone knows anything about the character and their story I'd love to hear it.


----------



## r.j.c. (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't know much either. But here's some descriptions Scatha Fram do those links work ?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 25, 2010)

Those links basically take the story word for word out of Appendix A, the only story I know of aside from the Merry horn comment in _Many Partings._.


----------



## Dain (Feb 25, 2010)

So it's pretty much open to interpretation then?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 26, 2010)

No, I would say 'open to interpretation' is what folks do who make up fanfaic material and/or 'Utterrly Unsustainable Theories'.....

All we have to go on is what Appendix A says. 

BIG difference.


----------



## Dain (Feb 26, 2010)

Still, there's not much to go on.

All that I can see that is written in stone as far as this goes is that Scatha was a mighty dragon who was one of the greatest of those that infested the Grey Mountains and who possessed a large hoard which had possibly been stolen from the Dwarves and that he was slain by Fram, son of Frumgar and Grandfather of Eorl the Young, who was a youngish man at the time and chieftain of the Eotheod and who was himself probably killed in the following war against the Dwarves for ownership over the dragons hoard.

Maybe its just me but it seems like there could be quite a bit for freedom to explore this story should one wish to. Of course the problem then is to try and keep it as canonical as possible. Certainly I'd hope that is the case of my poem's pretty much dead in the water, so to speak, unless some hither to unfound information on the story could be discovered.


----------



## Valandil (Feb 26, 2010)

Fram was NOT the grandfather of Eorl (or the father of Leod, Eorl's father). Eorl lived about 500 years later, and is a later descendant. I think that's what the chart was trying to show. If the chart intends to show that Fram is Leod's father, it is in error.


----------



## Dain (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh, I think that bit was my fault. I wasn't reading the articles properly. I read it in a bit of a rush.


----------



## Valandil (Feb 26, 2010)

No problem. A quick glance at the graph would easily make you think so. I think someone else said just that very same thing recently in a different thread, so I wanted to pounce on it again.


----------



## Alcuin (Mar 8, 2010)

Valandil said:


> No problem. A quick glance at the graph would easily make you think so. I think someone else said just that very same thing recently in a different thread, so I wanted to pounce on it again.


 That would be me. I have been pounced!


----------

